# 295Re Bent Axles



## Campingagain (Jul 31, 2010)

I just got back from a 1200 mile round trip and found both passenger side tires way out of alignment. The front tire was worn badly on the outside edge. The back tire was starting to show wear.

Looking at the tires down the side of the trailer you could easily see the issues. Both tires were not straight in a line, yikes.

Of course, this is not a warranty issue (less than a year old). Even if the trailer was delivered this way, no way I could prove it anyway so I had no illusions of coverage.

I skipped the RV dealer and went right to the Dexter axle shop.

After inspection, both axles confirmed badly bent.

I do not remember hitting anything out of the ordinary. The Dexter shop indicated the axle beams were the thinest they could get and still have a 4000lb rating. The axles are pretty much maxed out just going down the road, any road hazard could have done the damage.

Options were replace with the current 4000lb axles, and maybe have this happen again, or upgrade the axles to 6000lb, bigger hubs, bigger brakes, same tires.

I elected to upgrade, the bigger axles do not increases gvwr, but go a long way for piece of mind.

We absolutely love the rig so we plan on keeping form the long haul so a good investment I think.. (hope)

Tim

Shop indicated it would have cost keystone +- $300.00 to put bigger axles on at production, such a shame. Note to self, add axle data to list of things to check for next trailer,


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

That sure sinks! How much will the bill be for the axle upgrade?

bbwb


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

we also have a 295RE, close to 10K miles on it, so far no axle problems. Tires are wearing fine. Axles on ours are 4400lbs, yours should be the same. I've weighed ours, and see about 7200-7400 on the axles depending on loading, so they should have reasonable margin. But if mine ever get bent, I'd also go with a higher ratin, cost shouldn't be much more.


----------



## Campingagain (Jul 31, 2010)

$1700 for the whole job.. Was a bit more as they had to use the larger running gear, but keep the same lug configuration for the rims/tires. I considered just replacing with the current rated axles, but I would have lost money if they ever got bent again based upon the price of the 6000lb set.

Clearly, I hit something, but what concerned me the most was I had no recollection. Usually when you hit something bad, you see it coming, grit your teeth and hope for the best, but we did not hit anything like that.

Interesting on the axle rating at 4400 lbs. the Dexter guys indicated based upon the serial number on my axles, they were actually 3500 lb axles, with an upgraded beam taking them to 4000lbs.

At this point it really doesn't matter, I feel better about putting the up rated axles on, just hated the $$. I file that under, bad things happen to good people sometimes....

I too have about 7400 lbs on the axles. Hard to be anything but that with only 1500lbs CCC.


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

What is the axle rating as per the sticker on the side of the trailer. Ours says 4400 lbs each axle. If the shop you went to can prove that they are only 3500 lbs with an upgrade beam to make them 4000 lbs, then you have a case against Keystone for some compensation.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

cdnbayside said:


> What is the axle rating as per the sticker on the side of the trailer. Ours says 4400 lbs each axle. If the shop you went to can prove that they are only 3500 lbs with an upgrade beam to make them 4000 lbs, then you have a case against Keystone for some compensation.


X2


----------



## Campingagain (Jul 31, 2010)

Excellent point.. Never thought of checking.. Mine has 4400lbs each as well.

I will give the axle place a buzz Monday. Although, hard to believe they had incorrect axles at the factory.

More likely, Either dexter gave inaccurate info on the existing axles, or I only heard the 4000 part, not the 400...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

How and where did they define that the axles were bent? Photos or details on the location where the bend occurred would be much appreciated.

Did you ask to keep the running gear? Would hate to see them slap a coat of paint on them and recycle them to someone else. You could always use them for a utility trailer.


----------



## Campingagain (Jul 31, 2010)

The indication was the passenger side spindles were the issue. If you looked down the side of the trailer, front to back, each tire had it's own orientation. The front tire was tipped inward, top to bottom, the rear tire tipped in back to front. I placed a 4' level across the tires and this further showed, the tires were out of whack. The driver side tires were fine.

I did take a couple pics, but did not check them before they took the trailer in. There was too much glare coming off the trailer to see anything of value.

They asked, I declined to take the old running gear. I would have no use for them.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

You might consider an insurance claim against your auto. I just did this on a blowout and saved a bundle vs out of pocket expenses. Just an idea.


----------

